# Too good not to share



## barnrope (Mar 22, 2010)




----------



## barnrope (Mar 22, 2010)

putting oil in the engine must be like watering the garden... or maybe the oil cap was twisted so it read "710" and not "oil".


----------



## urednecku (Oct 18, 2010)

I know some people almost that bright.

One of my sisters drove over to see another one. Brother-in-law walked out & said "cars rattling a lot" Sis 1 says "I didn't notice, I was listening to the radio." He put 5 quarts in it. (Mid 70's Ford LTD I think it was). This was not the first car she burnt up.


----------



## Tim/South (Dec 12, 2011)

And she probably has a license to drive.


----------



## mlappin (Jun 25, 2009)

urednecku said:


> I know some people almost that bright.
> 
> One of my sisters drove over to see another one. Brother-in-law walked out & said "cars rattling a lot" Sis 1 says "I didn't notice, I was listening to the radio." He put 5 quarts in it. (Mid 70's Ford LTD I think it was). This was not the first car she burnt up.


My mom worked with a lady like this, she was scary book smart but stupid in everything else.

The very first new car this lady bought, after she burned the second engine up the company refused to honor the warranty, she took em to court and fortunately lost.


----------



## swmnhay (Jun 13, 2008)

urednecku said:


> I know some people almost that bright.
> 
> One of my sisters drove over to see another one. Brother-in-law walked out & said "cars rattling a lot" Sis 1 says "I didn't notice, I was listening to the radio." He put 5 quarts in it. (Mid 70's Ford LTD I think it was). This was not the first car she burnt up.


I was watching my buddys station when he was on vacation and a gal comes in and wants 7 qts of oil.So I put them in a box and ask her if I should put them in the back of the truck.She says no,put them in the engine.I said it only takes 6 to change it.She said we run it till it rattles than add 7 qts.Do it all the time!!!!


----------



## mlappin (Jun 25, 2009)

swmnhay said:


> I was watching my buddys station when he was on vacation and a gal comes in and wants 7 qts of oil.So I put them in a box and ask her if I should put them in the back of the truck.She says no,put them in the engine.I said it only takes 6 to change it.She said we run it till it rattles than add 7 qts.Do it all the time!!!!


Nice.

Guess I'm lucky again. The wife's Dad ran drag cars in his younger days, her brother ran stock cars for a long time, the wife is religious about checking her oil at least once a week.


----------



## somedevildawg (Jun 20, 2011)

I wouldn't mind her changing my oil.....


----------



## haybaler101 (Nov 30, 2008)

In high school, one of my best friend's brother did the same thing. This kid was the valedictorian of his class and literally smoked the engine in his S10 pickup because he thought you had to pour the oil down the dipstick hole to add oil. Spilled too much, so he never put any more in it. Bad thing is, he went on to graduate from Rose Hulman and now is an engineer designing stuff that we use!


----------



## haybaler101 (Nov 30, 2008)

New equipment and vehicles with low engine oil lights are spoiling us, I drive my '08 dura max until the change oil light comes on and give her a new filter and 10 quarts and usually don't pop the hood for another 8000 miles. Ran a couple of old farmall M's back when we had a dairy as chore tractors. They were pretty well rung out and had a drinking problem. As soon as you noticed the oil pressure gauge fluttering it was time for 8 more quarts, and they only hold 8.


----------



## mlappin (Jun 25, 2009)

haybaler101 said:


> In high school, one of my best friend's brother did the same thing. This kid was the valedictorian of his class and literally smoked the engine in his S10 pickup because he thought you had to pour the oil down the dipstick hole to add oil. Spilled too much, so he never put any more in it. Bad thing is, he went on to graduate from Rose Hulman and now is an engineer designing stuff that we use!


You just described my idjit uncle, self proclaimed full blown lefty progressive who worked for Ford Motor company as an engineer for over 10 years and who still can't change a flat tire. I don't mean he won't, he just can't, can't grasp the concept of it and will sit on the side of the road for three hours waiting on Triple A to show up. He is literally the black sheep of the family.

After his divorce (total dumbassery on his part) he was staying with my grandparents for a few weeks around Christmas, was going to save them all kinds of money and went out and bought enough of those compact fluorescent lights to replace all the lightbulbs in the house, this is when they first came out so like $35-40 or more each. Kept burning the ones up in the touch lamps, was furious and was going to write a letter to the company about their defective product, even replaced one of the touch lamps as he was sure it was defective. Still kept burning them up so he kept buying replacements.

So while sitting there for Christmas dinner this all came up, I seen one of the packages in the trash, picked it up and read the back. Said right on it in bold print "DO NOT USE WITH DIMMER". I pointed this out to the uncle, his reply was "I wasn't, I was using them in a touch lamp". DUH...

Later that afternoon he was telling everybody about what he had been doing at his job. Years before he went back to college and got a degree as an aerospace engineer and was working for the company that was building the Osprey. He was on the team that designed the gearboxes that rotated the wings and they were using micrometers and what not to accurately measure the volume of the gearbox down to a milliliter to determine the proper amount of oil for them. Spent well over a week on this, even measuring the space between the rollers in the bearings.

After so much of this Grandfather looked at him and said fill it with water or another liquid. Uncle was of the opinion that wouldn't have worked as they couldn't have measured the liquid accurately enough while pouring it in. Grandfather rolled his eyes and told him "get the most accurate scale you can find, weigh the box empty, fill it with the liquid, then do the math and that's the volume." Uncle was dumbfounded as no one on their team had thought of that.

And that my friends is one of the reasons some of this stuff is so exorbitantly expensive, Grandfather with his 8th grade education could have done in less than an hour what it took a team of aerospace engineers a week to do.


----------



## haybaler101 (Nov 30, 2008)

mlappin said:


> You just described my idjit uncle, self proclaimed full blown lefty progressive who worked for Ford Motor company as an engineer for over 10 years and who still can't change a flat tire. I don't mean he won't, he just can't, can't grasp the concept of it and will sit on the side of the road for three hours waiting on Triple A to show up. He is literally the black sheep of the family.
> After his divorce (total dumbassery on his part) he was staying with my grandparents for a few weeks around Christmas, was going to save them all kinds of money and went out and bought enough of those compact fluorescent lights to replace all the lightbulbs in the house, this is when they first came out so like $35-40 or more each. Kept burning the ones up in the touch lamps, was furious and was going to write a letter to the company about their defective product, even replaced one of the touch lamps as he was sure it was defective. Still kept burning them up so he kept buying replacements.
> So while sitting there for Christmas dinner this all came up, I seen one of the packages in the trash, picked it up and read the back. Said right on it in bold print "DO NOT USE WITH DIMMER". I pointed this out to the uncle, his reply was "I wasn't, I was using them in a touch lamp". DUH...
> Later that afternoon he was telling everybody about what he had been doing at his job. Years before he went back to college and got a degree as an aerospace engineer and was working for the company that was building the Osprey. He was on the team that designed the gearboxes that rotated the wings and they were using micrometers and what not to accurately measure the volume of the gearbox down to a milliliter to determine the proper amount of oil for them. Spent well over a week on this, even measuring the space between the rollers in the bearings.
> ...


Yeah, my buddy (his brother) and I had to go change a flat tire one nite for him as we'll, did not have a clue where to even start.


----------



## JD3430 (Jan 1, 2012)

mlappin said:


> You just described my idjit uncle, self proclaimed full blown lefty progressive who worked for Ford Motor company as an engineer for over 10 years and who still can't change a flat tire. I don't mean he won't, he just can't, can't grasp the concept of it and will sit on the side of the road for three hours waiting on Triple A to show up. He is literally the black sheep of the family.
> After his divorce (total dumbassery on his part) he was staying with my grandparents for a few weeks around Christmas, was going to save them all kinds of money and went out and bought enough of those compact fluorescent lights to replace all the lightbulbs in the house, this is when they first came out so like $35-40 or more each. Kept burning the ones up in the touch lamps, was furious and was going to write a letter to the company about their defective product, even replaced one of the touch lamps as he was sure it was defective. Still kept burning them up so he kept buying replacements.
> So while sitting there for Christmas dinner this all came up, I seen one of the packages in the trash, picked it up and read the back. Said right on it in bold print "DO NOT USE WITH DIMMER". I pointed this out to the uncle, his reply was "I wasn't, I was using them in a touch lamp". DUH...
> Later that afternoon he was telling everybody about what he had been doing at his job. Years before he went back to college and got a degree as an aerospace engineer and was working for the company that was building the Osprey. He was on the team that designed the gearboxes that rotated the wings and they were using micrometers and what not to accurately measure the volume of the gearbox down to a milliliter to determine the proper amount of oil for them. Spent well over a week on this, even measuring the space between the rollers in the bearings.
> ...


In my old neighborhood, My neighbors son, Tony, a flight engineer died in a test flight of the Osprey as it was being demonstrated to the Pentagon over the Potomac river. The thing was a dethtrap when it was first being tested.

"On 20 July 1992, pre-production V-22 #4's right engine failed and caused the aircraft to drop into the Potomac River by Marine Corps Base Quantico with an audience of congressmen and other government officials. Flammable liquids collected in the right nacelle and led to an engine fire and subsequent failure. All seven on board were killed and the V-22 fleet was grounded for 11 months following the accident.[1][5][6] A titanium firewall now protects the composite propshaft."

On a lighter note, my wife's best friend used to buy cars and NEVER pay for an oil change. She would simply start adding oil after about 30-40k miles, probably after the rings started to go out. To her credit, her cars would make it to 100k, but you knew when she drove by your house. Nothing but a cloud of grey smoke and the smell of burnt oil.


----------



## RockmartGA (Jun 29, 2011)

The above posts remind me of the old joke:

Man has flat tire and pull over to change it. Just so happens, he is in front of the local mental hospital. While changing the tire, he accidently kicks the lug nuts and they roll into the sewer.

The man walking around the car wondering what he is to do. One of the patients of the mental hospital has been watching from the other side of the fence.

Patient: Why don't you take one lug nut off the other three wheels and use them to put the tire on until you get home?

Amazed and embarassed, the man asked the patient, "if you can think of that, why are you in that place?"

Patient: "I'm crazy, not stupid"


----------



## rjmoses (Apr 4, 2010)

Some of the best software and electrical engineers I ever knew never went to college; some of the worst had PHD's and couldn't find their tails with both hands. Remember: 50% of all doctors graduate in the bottom half of their class; same with engineers.

Ralph


----------



## mlappin (Jun 25, 2009)

rjmoses said:


> Some of the best software and electrical engineers I ever knew never went to college; some of the worst had PHD's and couldn't find their tails with both hands. Remember: 50% of all doctors graduate in the bottom half of their class; same with engineers.
> 
> Ralph


I think as of late most colleges will not let a person graduate until they are sure they have done educated every last bit of common sense right out of them.


----------

